# Wife Pregnant and Rejects me! advise here plz



## GoingCrzy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello im in middle of hell as of now, my wife is pregnant and since this happened she became hostile, angry, stressed and everything i do no matter what bothers her, i can't touch her in any way or form without getting a "get out of my face" reaction, can't kiss her can't share shower not even the bathroom as a whole, can't even sleep with her i have been sleeping on the sofa and thanks god i bough it otherwise i see myself sleeping on the floor. Now i love her like crazy and she says she loves me back or more.... but all this is new to me and i don't understand it neither she does, also she says is not my fault that is all a crusade she is passing tru but can't help cuz she won't let me, everytime i try to help, do, talk, act whatever i get rejected and makes me feel like a dog, im going insane and i do have experience with women but never came across something like this, im losing my temper, and im starting to care less everyday (i don't like this) i have never cheated on any woman and not planning on dong so, but the way she pushes me away have gave me thoughts of doing so, maybe to find some luv, caring hell even some sex. I do need some help this is critical i don't wanna do the same mistake my dad did of cheating on my mom leaving me when i was unborn and grow with separated parents and i don't wanna lose her, thanks for reading.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Was the pregnancy something you planned? Not that this excuses any thing but jut good info. Is this her first preg. How old are you both? 

Can you see how wrong this is? If you treated your wife they way she treats you, what would you be called? An emotional abuser. Pregnant or not she is abusing you. Pregnancy is difficult and hormones are difficult to manage but, these factors cannot not be taken out on a fellow human lest of all the man who is her love and father of the child. Did you know that you, are treated the way you allow your self to be treated? 

Do you think there is any reason that you cannot sleep comfortably in your own bed? Have committed some kind of terrible transgression, did you hit her, cheat, thrown your underwear about? If not, go back into you room and sleep in your bed, full stop. be calm and cool and tell her you don't accept sleeping on the couch in your own home. Don't argue just a simple statement. At the same time, try to find out what is the problem. Hate to ask but, is there the remotest possibility that she may have cheated? 

Think about this - how do you treat people including your wife? Why do you not expect the same treatment from your wife. In this case, you have to set some standards about what you will allow your wife to do. What are reasonable consequences if she continues to mistreat you? Act friendly but frosty, don't beg, don't ask her for anything, when she yells tell her calmly you will not tolerate it and tell to come to you when she is calm and then walk away. She will up the ante but don't fold. Do this right and you will re-establish a reasonably peaceful home. 

You will have to get to the Bottom of this and MC may help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoingCrzy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Thanks for the response.

Yes the pregnancy was something we been fighting to achieve since in my views was a miracle, i was unable to have childs and for some weird lets call it celestial reason it happened, and i was jumping of joy and happiness. Im 30 shes 24, i never have hit a woman nor cheated, i can't even lie without a noticeable expression on my face. I do believe that i have done nearly everything in our relationship for us and the coming baby, but honestly she doesn't seem to appreciate this, i don't know im confused and hurt, i have really bad past relationships but nothing that couldn't be fixed, Im close to the point of living the house but again i think of my baby and yet again still love her a lot.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the new life. Is it possible for you to see a therapist either alone or with her? Before you think of leaving do everything you can to work things out. She is young and may have much to learn about relationships, you can teach her. have you told her you are feeling just like you did on your post? 

I was not serious about the hitting thing, I meant that you have not done anything to be treated in this way. Are you in the US? 

I asked a difficult question about the possibility of cheating, can you investigate this even if you think it is not possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

She is probably just ridiculously hormonal. And she probably hates the way she feels as well. Admittedly I had terrible pregnancies, was not myself and felt awful throughout them.

However that is no excuse for her to be awful to you. You need to put your foot down and tell her you know she is going through a very rough time, that you will be there for her no matter what, but you won't be spoken to badly. Whenever she does it, pull her up on it and say "I will not be talked to that way" then leave the room for a few minutes.

Also does she have morning sickness? I know morning (noon and night) sickness made it hard for me to be intimate and I could not stand to be close to people most of the time, because even the smell of someone else made me sick.

I think you can be very supportive, kind and attentive to her needs and stand up for your self when she is being horrible to you.


----------



## GoingCrzy (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I've. Told her how I feel and what is she doing to the relationship, then she said why are you turning everything on my now?. I was shocked cuz she said before it wasn't me the problem, it just doesn't make any sense to me. Then just last night I was soo tired that I didn't think at all I just told her that I was tired and our relationship wasn't working at all and that I didn't knew where to go with it, and sudenly in the morning she was a diferent person like all kises like nothing happened, I obviously was all serious and grumpy . So I don't know her anymore if I ever did this is not my wife, is like sharing the apartment with some random extranger. Now about the cheating I don't know and I refuse to believe that she's cheating on me, however she admitteed that she did cheat on her ex as a comeback or whatever, I don't know what to think I think that she doesn't realize how critical is or relationship right now. She says that she thinks is the pregnancy but hello let's be let's selfish here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

It's just hormonal. I have been like your wife when I have been pregnant. I didn't like kissing, touching or sex at all even though I loved my husband. I feel sorry that you feel that way, but try to understand her. It's easy for you men to blame your wives, but don't forget, you are not the one who gets to carry a baby for nine months.
Don't worry she will be sweet with you again after giving birth to your baby.


----------



## GoingCrzy (Mar 28, 2011)

If we don't break up before that happens, believe me that being rejected the way I'm being is not easy to deal with specially when I'm being soo good to her, and please stop with those "is easy for men to blame on women" cuz to tell you the true, men and women ain't that diferent, there good and bad on both sides, that's a fact and I m not here to discuss that, I'm here for some constructive advise thank you.
Catherine yes I'm in US.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

I bet you will have a baby girl. She is in overdrive of estrogen. I felt like an absolute witch when I was pregnant with my daughter. I knew it too, just couldn't stop it. 

Do not take it personally. At all. When I was expecting my sons I wanted to have sex all that time (that must have been appealing when I was hugely pregnant LOL)


----------



## GoingCrzy (Mar 28, 2011)

I would like to thank you all for all the support, my relationship its giving a positive turn and we have finally cleared many issues that were bothering us both, im not saying its over, not at all shes barely 4 1/2 months i know more will come, but at least now im aware what's really going on and how to prevent further pain on all of us 3 thank you again for giving me hope back again.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife hated HATED being pregnant. She wasn't in the mood for anything. Some women don't get that 'glow' thing and it's just uncomfortable and miserable. Just be a little more patient.


----------



## Lorraine M (Apr 26, 2011)

Pregnancy is good or nasty for women. Hormones are rampant. Some never felt better, some never worse. Just something I've observed, at her age it seems a lot of young women (I'm not that old but have a teen daughter who has her hormonal rampages) weren't taught that you can't let the hormones control you and your behavior, you know, raised in the 80's and 90's got a gold star and trophy for everything and have no accountability or ability to deal with the "real deal". Always told "you are doing a great job" or "it's not nice" rather than just "stop it". I'm just saying sometimes rage is hard to stop once it gets going and if it's strictly pregnancy related than just call her on it. I'm a believer in boundaries and if it doesn't work then call her OB and set an appointment by yourself to discuss and get literature/advice. It can't hurt and maybe can be brought up then at her next appointment. I had a friend who was fundamentally unhappy with life/marriage even though she appeared content otherwise, during her pregnancies she was a witch, no other way to describe and was startled when a client called her a ***** at work and she lost an account but it was a wake up call along with the fact her other kids would come to my house to escape because she was threatening to poke their eyes out if they rolled them one more time..I had to talk to her and her husband and bascially tell her to get a freaking grip and I know first hand after infertility and a hysterectomy without hormone replacement for 4 years how volitile you can feel, BUT, that is not an excuse and she needs to gain control. PS, enjoy the baby, the time passes and other things come along in life that will make this take it's place in history but her doc should know just in case there is something else that may set her up for post partum depression.


----------



## kallywana (Dec 2, 2011)

l understand how you feel. This is my second pregnancy. She is passing through a lot of hormonal changes right now. May be talk to her to find out things she does not like at this point. She is actullly irritated and agitated at a slightest thing. Just tolerate her for the sake of the love you have for her and especially your baby. It will soon be all over when the baby finally arrives.


----------

